# Operatic Vocalists



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

To me, this is the best vocals we can hear. It has so much depth and richness to it, and it is one of the most difficult forms of singing to master; it cannot be faked.

It's just what does it for me the most, I love it!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Although as a lark, I've tried to imagine Frank Sinatra singing a transposed Britten Serenade.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MarkW said:


> Although as a lark, I've tried to imagine Frank Sinatra singing a transposed Britten Serenade.


I appreciate singers like Aretha, Ella, David Gilmoure, Simon & Garfunkel and Frank a lot and think they are very talented, but to me when they sing it sounds too poppy.

There is something more refined to my ears about Opera vocalists.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd love more discussion on this topic.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'd love more discussion on this topic.


Perhaps get the moderators to move this thread to the opera forum.

https://www.talkclassical.com/opera/
Forum: Opera
Forum for discussing operas and operettas, as well as opera singers and related topics.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Perhaps get the moderators to move this thread to the opera forum.
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/opera/
> Forum: Opera
> Forum for discussing operas and operettas, as well as opera singers and related topics.


That would be fine, moderators, if you wouldn't mind moving it, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That would be fine, moderators, if you wouldn't mind moving it, I'd appreciate it.


I just now PM'd a moderator about it, so it will get done.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'd love more discussion on this topic.


So, we have operatic vocalists, but what is your preferance for them to be singing: opera arias, recitals and/or lieder accompanied by piano, popular music?

I strongly prefer them singing operatic arias. Recitals and lieder don't do much for me; however, I did buy tickets to Joyce DiDonato's upcoming recital as she is too good to pass up.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

So the thread got moved and is now in the OPERA forum.

As far as operatic vocalists, I really like the alto voice. Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

There are a few musical singers I wish had gotten operatic training. Imagine what someone like Philip Quast could do with our kind of technique. He'd probably be an amazing Wotan.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Patricia Racette is superb as a jazz vocalist. She sounds "to the manner born".

I still maintain that with the proper training Elvis Presley, who had a beautiful baritone sound, could have been an opera singer.


----------

